# Loggers



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Well the loggers are thinning the woods at my hunt club.I road out there today to see what they had done and to see if they runied any of my stands.Looks like they have helped us out mor than hurt.Gonna be some really nice food plots next year,


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Give a caption for this pic*

<a href="http://s388.photobucket.com/albums/oo323/chriscustom757/?action=view&current=CDY_04461.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i388.photobucket.com/albums/oo323/chriscustom757/CDY_04461.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Santa! look I did it!!


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

After Fred at the magic green apples....


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Cool*

Would you please e-mail me that picture??? [email protected]

That deer looked like he almost $hit himself!!!! I wondered what scared him?? The **** or the camera going off??

I used to hate it when the loggers would come to thin. Although it did provide awesome shooting lanes and great places to plant food plots. They were supposed to leave the trees our stands were on or take them down and lay them on the ground. They did take a few down but then ran over them with a skidder. They got a bill that year that was paid promptly. The next year they cleared a section of pines and the only tree standing was the tree with my ladder stand on it. It was funny to see a lone tree standing in a cutover with a deerstand on it.


----------

